# Detailer's Domain: 2012 VW Golf R - New Car Prep - Opti Coat - Clear Film Install



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 2012 VW Golf R
Requirements: New Car Prep with Opti Coat and Full Front Clear Film including: Full Hood, Full Fender, Full Bumper, Headlights, Mirrors, Rockers, Door Cups, Gas Cap - Full Interior with Wolf's Textile Sealant

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Aquartz Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's D300 with Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Opti Coat Guard
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior
- Interior Vac
- Leather Cleaned/Conditioned
- Plastic - wiped down and protected
- all the carpets and plastics have been sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Aquartz Iron Cut
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Meg's D300 Microfiber Correction System on the hood and various areas
Menzerna SF4000
Optimum Opti Guard 
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish
1Z einszett ****pit
1Z einszett Deep Cleaner
1Z einszett Leathercare
Wolf's Nano Textile Sealant
Wolf's Nano Glass Guard

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before Interior

























































































During Interior

















1Z einszett Deep Cleaner on the pedals









After Pedals









Before Trim









After Trim









Before Shift Boot









After Shift Boot

















Before Trim









1Z einszett Deep Cleaner









After









Vac and Dirt and Grime Removed from the mats then Wolf's Nano Textile Sealant


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Wolf's Textile Sealant on all the plastics and carpets

















After Interior

































































Exterior
Before

























































































































Prep - Wash, Decon, AutoScrub, Wheels, Tires,

Sonax Full Effect on the Wheels

















































Wheel wells get cleaned up











































































AutoScrub









After the Rinse

























After we polished out the car

























Opti Coat installed









Clear Film Installation









































































































Before Exhaust Tips (at arrival)









Clean tips









Debadge

















After









Finishing touches
Glass









After


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Excellent work!

Did you use 1Z einszett ****pit Premium for all the interior plastics?


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great job!!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

****pit was use on the plastics.

however deep cleaner was used on the leather.

thanks guys!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice , great depth Phil :thumb:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Great work on a very nice VW.


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have only one word......BRILLIANT!!


----------

